

What If YouTube, Facebook, And Skype Advertised In The 60′s? - caf
http://www.prosebeforehos.com/image-of-the-day/08/05/what-if-youtube-facebook-and-skype-advertised-in-the-60s/

======
sridatta
Can anyone here confirm that this was the way ad copy was written back then?
It seems so alien; I can't put a finger on why.

~~~
gojomo
I've flagged the original submission as the sort of fluff best pushed
elsewhere, but to answer your earnestly-offered question:

Ad language of the past is very odd for modern hearers/listeners -- moreso, I
think, than normal conversation would be, because advertising communication is
trying so hard to be fashionable, be convincing, and stay ahead of audience
rhetoric-resistance. Those weird appeals worked once, then burnt out from
overuse. Our own era's commercial puffery will seem even more odd, decades
from now.

If you want to see real dated ad copy, James Lileks' 'Lint' Tumblog is great:

<http://lileks.tumblr.com/>

(These Facebook/Skype/YouTube mockups don't quite get the voice, typography,
or design right -- despite a valiant effort, they veer a little more in the
direction of broken chinglish than 60s product touting.)

